# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Читаю и смеюсь :D

## www1

Привет всем!
Часто захожу на этот форум, пока просто читал. Знаете, да вы же бред несете :Smile:  как можно себя мучить или даже убивать только из-за кого-то другого? Да вы просто беситесь от того что у вас все очень хорошо! Как говорил один писатель, страдать лучше всего в комфорте.
Нет девушки? Любовь? Так зачем убивать себя, наоборот надо жить дальше, чтобы в будущем все стало на свои места.
Нет друзей? Проблема? Так, подождите у вас есть интернет и этот сайт выписывайте адреса и общайтесь по аське и так далее с такими же как вы.
Как можно из-за других, приносить вред себе? Никак не могу этого понять.
Другое дело если например нет работы, образования и забирают квартиру, но и так есть всегда выход...
Люди не страдайте херней, хоть и у меня тоже все херово и я живу в сказках, смотрю разное аниме и плачу в 22 года, но желание жить у меня не на секунду не пропадает. Желаю того и вам. Любите все что рядом, и живите если не для кого-то то ради того что показать другим что у вас в душе, хотите расскажите мне! В мире очень много всего классного, если у вас проблемы на этом этапе, через немного времени все поменяется, я уверен, только не сдавайтесь. В мире очень много прекрасного.

Рекомендую всем посмотреть такое аниме,  можно сказать оно о любви к жизни в частности:

5 centimeters per second

----------


## www1



----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

Привет, конечно временами написано бестактно по отношению ко всем здесь) Но ваша точка зрения понятна. Кстати я смотрел это аниме (одно из немногих).
Знаете, человеческая печаль и горе не имеют границ. Тяжело просто оттого, что ты просыпаешься, а в мыслях эти проблемы. Тебе говорят "забей", "не переживай", но это же глупо! В каждом из нас есть потаенные желания, которые пока будут не исполненными приносят боль.

----------


## Мальвина

да, 5 см это отличное аниме)))

----------


## Гражданин

> Привет всем!
> Часто захожу на этот форум, пока просто читал. Знаете, да вы же бред несете как можно себя мучить или даже убивать только из-за кого-то другого? Да вы просто беситесь от того что у вас все очень хорошо! Как говорил один писатель, страдать лучше всего в комфорте.
> Нет девушки? Любовь? Так зачем убивать себя, наоборот надо жить дальше, чтобы в будущем все стало на свои места.
> Нет друзей? Проблема? Так, подождите у вас есть интернет и этот сайт выписывайте адреса и общайтесь по аське и так далее с такими же как вы.
> Как можно из-за других, приносить вред себе? Никак не могу этого понять.
> Другое дело если например нет работы, образования и забирают квартиру, но и так есть всегда выход...
> Люди не страдайте херней, хоть и у меня тоже все херово и я живу в сказках, смотрю разное аниме и плачу в 22 года, но желание жить у меня не на секунду не пропадает. Желаю того и вам. Любите все что рядом, и живите если не для кого-то то ради того что показать другим что у вас в душе, хотите расскажите мне! В мире очень много всего классного, если у вас проблемы на этом этапе, через немного времени все поменяется, я уверен, только не сдавайтесь. В мире очень много прекрасного.


 а я не смотрю анимэ, видел только голден бой

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну почему сразу "убивать себя из за другого человека"? Я например себя ненавижу, и я являюсь единственной причиной того, почему хочу сдохнуть. Да и проблем в жизни много, которые хрен решишь. А аниме я не смотрю вообще. Не люблю.

----------


## Дима_

Само на свои места не встанет! С кем ты познакомился также легко могут тебя бросить. Выход может всегда есть, но вот не видно как к этому выходу придти. Главное что удача к тебе сама не придет, надо трудиться, чтоб её получить. А то многие пишут что сама она к тебе придёт.

----------


## Jei-Si

Даже если причины ерундовые, даже если человеку мало лет, нельзя закрывать глаза даже на то, что он уже думает о суициде. Эти проблемы не проходят сами собой, депрессия никуда не улитучивается, неврозы не пропадают. Стоит возникнуть проблеме и все это снова начинается. Так же есть люди, просто склонные к самоубийствам, самобичеваниям и прочему. Обычно это люди творчества, у которых чувство преобладает над разумом. Можно сказать, что жизнь жестока. несправедлива, слабому не выжить... Но надо стараться хотя бы поддержать людей. Всем людям нужна поддержка, даже если они это отрицают

----------


## Selbstmord

> Читаю и смеюсь


 Действительно...весь форум буквально пропитан горем и жизненными проблемами, а ему смешно.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

www1 всё очень просто, человек, у которого не было депрессии никогда не поймет человека у которого она была или есть, и проблема тут только в том, что ты этого не понимаешь, а ещё создаешь идиотские темы.

----------


## Римма

Начала смотреть "5 сантиметров" - чудесное аниме. мягкое и романтичное такое. правда почему-то очень ностальгично и грустно...

----------


## Winter

Клоп орлу не товарищ. Сторонники и противники суицида никогда друг друга не поймут, хотя бы потому, что люди вообще не очень-то любят допускать чужую точку зрения.

----------

